# What Colour Blush for NC30?



## Shining (Sep 8, 2009)

HIYA


I wear NC30 & was hoping if anyone could suggest any blushers.
I currently wear peachykeen but want to try something abit different for daily wear.

Thanks


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 8, 2009)

Sunbasque(bronzey peach) and Dollymix(candy pink) would be pretty with your skintone.


----------



## Shining (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank You,:d


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 25, 2009)

NARS Orgasm, Deep throat, Amour, Gina, Gilda, Sin, Mata Hari, Desire, 
Luster, Angelika, Outlaw, Super Orgasm, Torrid..I think u cud rock any colour depending on how u applied it


----------



## TamiChoi (Sep 25, 2009)

^ Agreed. I use Dollymix, Fashion Frenzy [mostly pinks] and I'm NC30-35


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 25, 2009)

I love love love Fab Blush and Afterdusk Blusk!!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2009)

Am NC35 (NC30 in winter). From MAC, I love Dollymix, Cubic, Stark Naked (LE), X-Rocks (LE), Nuance (LE), Eversun (LE). From NARS, Orgasm, Gina, Gilda and Deep Throat


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2009)

I love Flirt & Tease, Sunbasque, Style, Stark Naked, Blooming and Pink Swoon. I am NC 30 in summer.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm an NC30 too, I have Feeling (limited edition), Harmony for contouring, and Coppertone.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm NC30-35 and love using the following blushes:

MAC - Dollymix, Peachykeen (but you already have that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Hipness (LE from Fafi), Pinkerpeach/Trust Fund blush duo (LE)

NARS - Luster, Deep Throat, Dolce Vita


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Eversun is my favorite blush ever!!! It is limited edition so you may want to try sunbasque. Blushbaby is also a very natural blush I like to use.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 3, 2009)

^Agree. Eversun is lovely and one of my favourites!

I'm NC30-35. I love Cubic and Nuance. Dollymix is a lovely pink blush. NARS Deep Throat and Orgasm are great for your skin tone too.


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 7, 2009)

sunbasque, springsheen and style


----------



## Junkie (Nov 7, 2009)

I tried out Cantelope - its a PRO colour.....I'm pretty much the same skintone as you too. It was so natural...next to nothing. I asked for one like this since I don't wear blush very often and wanted it to look like my normal face with a healthy flush.


----------

